

Understanding Employee Equity - simonebrunozzi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/meghancasserly/2013/03/08/understanding-employee-equity-bill-harris-sxsw/

======
simonebrunozzi
I have been closely involved in a few discussions related to an offer to
someone to become an early employee of the company.

Despite this article offers some initial view of the value of stock options,
and their potential increase in value over time, I still can't find a web page
that clearly explains every single trick of the game.

Just talk about restricted stocks, NSOs, ISOs, RSUs, and I guess most people
would give up trying to understand it properly.

